# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  این شما و این هم طرح ضربتی مجلس برای رشته های پزشکی و دندان پزشکی

## reza333

*این طرح توسط 90 نماینده ارائه شده و در کمیسیون اموزش کلیاتش رای اورده . 

 طراح اصلی : اقای احمد نادری ، نایب رئیس کمیسیون اموزش .


**طرح اصلاح نظام آموزش پزشکی و ایجاد عدالت در دسترسی به خدمات درمانی*

*
تک تک ماده ها رو بخونین ،  در صورتی که واقعا  اجرا بشه این طرح ،  میشه خوشحال بود از دو سه سال دیگه با رتبه ی 6000 و 7000 یعنی میانگین درصد 40  توی کنکور ،  دندان پزشکی قبول شد ، البته به شرطی که جزو قشر مرفه جامعه باشید و سر کیسه رو خوب شل کنید اون وقت دیگه دانشگاههای روسیه و ترکیه و قبرس و ارمنستان و ... اینجا ها نرین ، مقامات همین جا زحمت میکشن براتون دانشگاه غیرانتفاعی میزنن پول و از شما دریافت میکنن  و به رویاتون میرسوننتون . دمشونم گرم .  

ماده1 ( در اصل : تیشه به ریشه یا تیر خلاص) : – به منظور افزایش کیفیت !!!!! آموزش و پژوهش پزشکی و افزایش ظرفیت آموزش پزشکی در راستای ایجاد عدالت در دسترسی به خدمات درمانی در کشور، «آموزش و پژوهش پزشکی» از وزارت بهداشت، درمان و آموزش پزشکی، منتزع و به وزارت علوم، تحقیقات و فناوری منتقل می شود.

ماه۲– وزارت علوم، تحقیقات و فناوری مکلف است از سال ۱۴۰۰ سالانه حداقل چهل درصد ۴۰% به مجموع ظرفیت پذیرش دانشجو در هریک از رشته های پزشکی و دندانپزشکی در مقطع عمومی اضافه نماید تا سرانه پزشک فعال کشور به حد نصاب ۳۰ پزشک به ازای هر ده هزار نفر جمعیت و سرانه دندانپزشک فعال کشور به ۱۰ دندانپزشک به ازای هر ده هزار نفر جمعیت برسد.

تبصره- پس از رسیدن به سرانه فوق الذکر، وزارت علوم، تحقیقات و فناوری مکلف است تمهیدی فراهم نماید که ظرفیت پذیرش دانشجو از میزان آخرین سال قبل از رسیدن به سرانه مطلوب کمتر نگردد.

ماده۳– وزارت علوم، تحقیقات و فناوری مکلف است از سال ۱۴۰۰ سالانهحداقل سی درصد ۳۰% به مجموع ظرفیت پذیرش دانشجو در مقطع دستیاری تخصصی رشته های پزشکی اضافه نماید تا سرانه پزشک متخصص فعال کشور به حد نصاب ۲۵ پزشک متخصص به ازای هر ده هزار نفر جمعیت برسد.

تبصره– پس از رسیدن به سرانه فوق الذکر، وزارت علوم، تحقیقات و فناوری مکلف است تمهیدی فراهم نماید کهحداقل هشتاد درصد ۸۰% فارغ التحصیلان دوره های پزشکی عمومی وارد دوره های دستیاری تخصصی پزشکی شوند.

ماده۴– وزارت علوم، تحقیقات و فناوری مکلف است از سال ۱۴۰۰ نسبت پذیرفته شدگان سهمیه مناطق محروم بر اساس شرایط مندرج در تبصره های ۱ تا ۵ قانون اصلاح بند ۳ ماده واحده قانون برقراری عدالت آموزشی در پذیرش دانشجو در دوره های تحصیلات تکمیلی و تخصصی مصوب سال ۱۳۹۲ را به حداقل چهل درصد ۴۰ %کل پذیرش دانشجویان در هریک از مقاطع برساند.


**ماده۵-کلیه پذیرفته شدگان دوره روزانه برخوردار از تحصیل رایگان در رشته های پزشکی و دندانپزشکی در مقاطع عمومی و دستیاری تخصصی از آزمون سال ۱۴۰۱ و بعد از آن، متعهد به خدمت تمام وقت در بخش دولتی به میزان دو برابر مدت زمان تحصیل خواهند بود.تبصره- پزشکان و دندانپزشکان موضوع این ماده در دوره خدمت در بخش دولتی، به هیچ وجه مجاز به تأسیس مطب و هرگونه طبابت در بخش خصوصی نخواهند بود.

**ماده۶– وزارت علوم، تحقیقات و فناوری مکلف است امکان تربیت دانشجویان پزشکی و دندانپزشکی در مقاطع عمومی و دستیاری تخصصی توسط کلیه دستگاه های موضوع ماده ۵ قانون مدیریت خدمات کشوری، نیرو های مسلح و شرکت ها و مؤسسات را با همکاری دانشگاه های دولتی، دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی و دانشگاههای غیردولتی فراهم نماید =  یعنی  مثل نقل و نبات دانشگاه علوم پزشکی غیر انتفاعی تو هر کوی و برزن بزنین (( به نظرتون راستی کیا میخان دانشگاه غیرانتفاعی بزنن ؟؟ ))

**ماده۷– وزارت علوم، تحقیقات و فناوری مکلف است حداکثر ظرف شش ماه امکان پذیرش دانشجو را در رشته های پزشکی خانواده و انواع گرایشات طب سنتی از طریق آزمون سراسری فراهم نماید.

**ماده۸– وزارت علوم، تحقیقات و فناوری مکلف است حداکثر ظرف شش ماه امکان پذیرش دانشجو را در رشته های طب سالمندی، بیماری های داخلی، بیماری های کودکان، جراحی عمومی، زنان و زایمان، طب اورژانس و بیماری های عفونی و گرمسیری به صورت تخصص پیوسته با اولویت پذیرش از مقطع کارشناسی فراهم نماید. 

**ماده۹– وزارت علوم، تحقیقات و فناوری مکلف است به افرادی که دوره تحصیلی رشته های پزشکی و دندانپزشکی را در خارج از کشور گذرانیده باشند، به شرط داشتن یکی از شرایط زیر مجوز فعالیت حرفه ای بدهد:**الف- تحصیل در یکی از دانشگاه های مورد تأیید وزارت علوم، تحقیقات و فناوری**ب- حداقل ۳ سال سابقه رسمی فعالیت بالینی در رشته مربوطه* *ج- کسب حد نصاب قبولی در سنجش صلاحیت علمی وزارت علوم، تحقیقات و فناوری.**تبصره ۱– وزارت علوم، تحقیقات و فناوری مکلف است دانشگاه های مورد تأیید برای تحصیل را به صورت شفاف و عمومی اعلام کند و مبنای تأیید مدرک فارغ التحصیلان، دانشگاه های اعلام شده در ابتدای پذیرش آن ها باشد.**تبصره ۲– وزارت علوم، تحقیقات و فناوری مکلف است حداکثر ظرف شش ماه آیین نامه نحوه سنجش صلاحیت علمی فارغ التحصیلان رشته های علوم پزشکی خارج از کشور را تدوین و به تصویب هیأت وزیران برساند.

**تبصره ۳– کلیه پزشکان خارجی نیز می توانند براساس قواعد فوق در ایران به طبابت بپردازند.

تبصره ۴- کلیه پزشکان خارجی که در دانشگاه های ایران دوره پزشکی را گذرانده باشند، مجاز به طبابت در ایران بوده و پزشکان ایرانی هیچ امتیاز ویژه ای نسبت به آن ها نخواهند داشت.


**ماده۱۰– به منظور دسترسی مردم به خدمات پایه مراقبت های دهان و دندان، وزارت علوم، تحقیقات و فناوری مکلف به پذیرش دانشجو در رشته مراقبت های دهان و دندان در مقطع کارشناسی در کلیه دانشگاه های تابع این وزارتخانه است. فارغ التحصیلان این رشته مجاز به ارائه خدمات بهداشتی و درمانی بر اساس ضوابط تعیین شده از طرف وزارت بهداشت و درمان خواهند بود.


*

----------


## Amir_H80

> *این طرح توسط 90 نماینده ارائه شده و در کمیسیون اموزش کلیاتش رای اورده . 
> 
>  طراح اصلی : اقای احمد نادری ، نایب رئیس کمیسیون اموزش .
> 
> 
> **طرح اصلاح نظام آموزش پزشکی و ایجاد عدالت در دسترسی به خدمات درمانی*
> 
> *
> تک تک ماده ها رو بخونین ،  در صورتی که واقعا  اجرا بشه این طرح ،  میشه خوشحال بود از دو سه سال دیگه با رتبه ی 6000 و 7000 یعنی میانگین درصد 40  توی کنکور ،  دندان پزشکی قبول شد ، البته به شرطی که جزو قشر مرفه جامعه باشید و سر کیسه رو خوب شل کنید اون وقت دیگه دانشگاههای روسیه و ترکیه و قبرس و ارمنستان و ... اینجا ها نرین ، مقامات همین جا زحمت میکشن براتون دانشگاه غیرانتفاعی میزنن پول و از شما دریافت میکنن  و به رویاتون میرسوننتون . دمشونم گرم .  
> ...


به نظر من همون سالانه ۲۰ درصد تصویب شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی رو هم به زور اجرا میکنند چه برسه به چنین طرحی که حتی کمیسیون بهداشت مجلس هم باهاش مخالفه!

----------


## reza333

> به نظر من همون سالانه ۲۰ درصد تصویب شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی رو هم به زور اجرا میکنند چه برسه به چنین طرحی که حتی کمیسیون بهداشت مجلس هم باهاش مخالفه!


*به همین خاطرم بردنش توی کمیسیون اموزش مجلس تصویبش کردن . بعدم میفرستن صحن که اونجا هم احتمالا رای میاره .  وزارت علوم از همین الان کیسه ی بزرگی براش دوخته . جا و مکان و مدیران موسسات غیر انتفاعی رو هم بین خودشون تقسیم میکنن . شماره حسابم که امادست . پول بده مدرک پزشکی و دندان پزشکی تحویل بگیر.*

----------


## _Joseph_

*خواب و خیاله بیشتر تا طرح کارشناسی ولی هیچی از اینا بعید نیست*

----------


## Alef.heh.mim

*خدمت دوستان خیالاتی مون که از الان فکر میکنن پزشک شدن و مطب زدن و از الان ناراحت اینده رشته ای شدن که بهش نرسیدن عرض کنم که خودتونو غرق این حواشی کنید به اون خیالشم نمیرسیدااااااا از ما گفتن
شما بخونید بدون توجه به اینده رشته حالا ایشالله رتبه خوب اوردید اون موقع فکر کنید که با این رتبه بهترین انتخابا چیه؟
و یه مسئله دیگه همیشه تو گندترین شرایطم یه راه هست مثلا اوضاع خیلی گند بشه اصلا همه پزشک بشن چه میدونم با زیست منفی برسن به پزشکی ، باز تو میتونی کسی بشی که یه پزشک ماهر بشی بری تو فاز تحقیقات و کارای های تکنولوژی بکنی بعد میتونی برسی به جایگاهی که تو همین شرایط گند کشورای خوب و پیشرفته اروپایی بهت ایمیل بزنن که پاشو بیا اینور اب*

----------


## Landling

*تربیت پزشک و دندونپزشک جزو گرون ترین خدمات دولتیه تو همه کشورها
فرض مثالم اگه این طرح تصویب بشه پزشکا و دندونپزشک تربیت میکنیم برای کشورای دیگه !!*

----------


## Carolin

چیزی که تا اینجای کار از مسئولین فهمیدم اینه که 
اگر میگن توی حوزه ایکس عقبیم یعنی قراره حوزه وای رو خراب کنیم تا حوزه ایکس بچشم بیاد
مثلا تو حوزه اینترنت ثابت عقبیم نتیجش این شد که نت همراه رو خراب کردن  تا ثابت بچشم بیاد
حالا این جریان تو حوزه خودروسازی و لوازم خانگیو دارو سازیو... هم اتفاق افتاده و حالانوبت پزشکیه

رشته های دیگه داغونن چه کنیم تا متقاضی پیدا کنن؟ پزشکی و دندونو خراب کنیم!

جلوی مهاجرتو گرفتن؟مالیاتو کمتر میگیرن؟بیمه خوب دراختیار مردم قرار دادن؟برای مناطق محروم مشوق گذاشتن؟خیر!
ولی بدون افزایش امکانات تصمیم دارن برای کمبود 10 سال آینده با همین امکانات فعلی ظرفیت زیاد کنن (اصلا هم ربطی به درامد زایی از تعداد بالای داوطلبای تجربی نداره)
__جالب نیس برای فردای مردم برنامه ندارن ولی برای کمب.ود پزشک در 10 سال آینده دغدغه دارن__

----------


## reza333

> چیزی که تا اینجای کار از مسئولین فهمیدم اینه که 
> اگر میگن توی حوزه ایکس عقبیم یعنی قراره حوزه وای رو خراب کنیم تا حوزه ایکس بچشم بیاد
> مثلا تو حوزه اینترنت ثابت عقبیم نتیجش این شد که نت همراه رو خراب کردن  تا ثابت بچشم بیاد
> حالا این جریان تو حوزه خودروسازی و لوازم خانگیو دارو سازیو... هم اتفاق افتاده و حالانوبت پزشکیه
> 
> رشته های دیگه داغونن چه کنیم تا متقاضی پیدا کنن؟ پزشکی و دندونو خراب کنیم!
> 
> جلوی مهاجرتو گرفتن؟مالیاتو کمتر میگیرن؟بیمه خوب دراختیار مردم قرار دادن؟برای مناطق محروم مشوق گذاشتن؟خیر!
> ولی بدون افزایش امکانات تصمیم دارن برای کمبود 10 سال آینده با همین امکانات فعلی ظرفیت زیاد کنن (اصلا هم ربطی به درامد زایی از تعداد بالای داوطلبای تجربی نداره)
> __جالب نیس برای فردای مردم برنامه ندارن ولی برای کمب.ود پزشک در 10 سال آینده دغدغه دارن__


*همین که ماده ی یک این طرح ، جدا کردن دانشگاههای پزشکی از وزارت بهداشت و سپردنش دست وزارتخانه نابودگری به نام وزارت علومه و ماده ی ششم هم در باب مجوز تاسیس دانشگاههای غیر انتفاعیه (( و اساسا به همین خاطر میخان به وزارت علوم بدن ، چون وزارت علوم اگر امروز تصویب و بگیره ، با سابقه ی درخشانی که در تاسیس دانشگاههای غیر انتفاعی داره ، سال دیگه تو هر مرکز استانی دو سه تا دانشکده ی پزشکی و دندان پزشکی غیر انتفاعی عَلَم میکنه ))  نشون میده که چه نیتی پشت اسم قشنگ طرحشون خوابیده و از الان فکر تقسیم غنائم هم هستن .
*

----------


## farzaddd

شما از مافیای قدرتمند پزشکی خبر ندارید،دوروز دیگه این نادری میشینه سرجاش،الکی خودتونو درگیر نکنید،مافیای پزشکی در ایران در حد اعلا قویه

----------


## AmirMorningstar

> شما از مافیای قدرتمند پزشکی خبر ندارید،دوروز دیگه این نادری میشینه سرجاش،الکی خودتونو درگیر نکنید،مافیای پزشکی در ایران در حد اعلا قویه


کدوم مافیا؟ اگه مافیایی بود و قدرتی وجود داشت که اون طرح افزایش ظرفیت تصویب نمیشد

----------


## Amir_H80

> کدوم مافیا؟ اگه مافیایی بود و قدرتی وجود داشت که اون طرح افزایش ظرفیت تصویب نمیشد


نه تنها تصویب شده بلکه اجرا هم میشه
امسال 20 درصد به ظرفیت مناطق محروم پزشکی اضافه میشه یعنی 1600 نفر و تا چهار سال ادامه پیدا میکنه ، من نمیدونم درد مجلس دیگه چیه؟ اگه مشکل مناطق محروم هستش که با طرح شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی این مشکل به طور کامل رفع میشه ، فرض کن یکی کنکور 1401 رتبه اش بیاد 5000 قطعاً پزشکی مناطق محروم رو به فیزیوتراپی و شنوایی سنجی ترجیح میده

----------


## farzaddd

> کدوم مافیا؟ اگه مافیایی بود و قدرتی وجود داشت که اون طرح افزایش ظرفیت تصویب نمیشد


اون افزایش طرفیت هم برده گرفتن بود

----------


## mohammad1397

اولین بار نیست کمیسیون اموزش همچین طرحایی میده طرحای مربوط به بهداشت باید بعد کمیسیون امپزش بره کمیسیون بهداشت اونجا همیشه ردش میکنن چون اکثرا پزشکن

----------


## reza333

> شما از مافیای قدرتمند پزشکی خبر ندارید،دوروز دیگه این نادری میشینه سرجاش،الکی خودتونو درگیر نکنید،مافیای پزشکی در ایران در حد اعلا قویه


*تو این مملکت مافیایی که در حد خدا قویه ، فقط مافیا خودرو سازاست .*

*در این مورد وزیر علوم بند کرده به مجلس که هر جور شده دانشگاههای علوم پزشکی رو برگردونین بدین ما. تقریبا دو یا سه بار توی مصاحبه های عمومیش گفته دانشگاههای علوم پزشکی باید برگردن زیر مجموعه ی وزارت علوم . خب اخه چرا ؟؟؟؟ همه ی ملت از مسئولیت و درد سر فرار میکنن ، تو توی دانشگاههای علوم پزشکی چه سودی میبینی که خواستار ادغامشون در وزارتخونه ی خودتی ؟؟؟ خب 99.99 درصد انگیزه های مالی داره و دنبال جذب بی حد و حصر دانشجوهای شهریه پرداز پزشکی و دندان پزشکی . فقط توی ذهنش همینه و بس
الان دیگه کمتر کسی حاضره بره برای مهندسی برق یا عمران یا بقیه رشته های مهندسی ترمی 2 ، 3 میلیون بده ولی برای دندان پزشکی در حال حاضر ترمی 20 میلیون هم راحت مورد استقبال قشر مرفه جامعه قرار میگیره (( البته نه این که هر کی داره دانشگاه شهریه پرداز میخونه ، جزو قشر مرفه ، واقعا شاید یه پدرومادر زمینی ، خونه ای ، ماشینی ، چیزی بفروشه که شهریه بچه اشو بده و نه اینکه مرفه بودن جرمه و عیب ، ولی اکثریت قریب به اتفاق وضع مالی خیلی خوبی دارن ، یعنی اساسا طرحشون به نفع یه گروه محدودیه نه اکثریت مردم . مثل بقیه طرحاشون تا حالا طرحی تصویب کردن به نفع اکثریت جامعه باشه ؟!!))

از اون طرفم که مجلسیا همه ماشاالله اساتید دانشگاههای وزارت علوم هستند و گوشه چشمی هم به دوران بعد از نمایندگی . پس یه طرحی به نفع وزارتخونه ی علوم تصویب میکنن ، وزارت علوم هم به رسم قدر دانی اینا رو عضو هیئت علمی میکنه ، یا اگر الان عضو هیئت علمی هستن ، مرتبه اشونو میره بالا . خلاصه که فضا فضای بسیار خوبی برای تصویب طرح و بده بستون چرب بین نماینده ها و وزارت علومه .

الان اگر به وزیر علوم بگن دانشگاههای وزارت بهداشت و میدیم به تو ، تو هم دانشگاههای مهندسی رو بده به وزارت بهداشت ، در جا با کله قبول میکنه . اصلا نگران علم و اموزش نیست ایشون ، فکر جیبه و درامد زایی . فقط درامد زایی .*

----------


## farzaddd

> *تو این مملکت مافیایی که در حد خدا قویه ، فقط مافیا خودرو سازاست .*
> 
> *در این مورد وزیر علوم بند کرده به مجلس که هر جور شده دانشگاههای علوم پزشکی رو برگردونین بدین ما. تقریبا دو یا سه بار توی مصاحبه های عمومیش گفته دانشگاههای علوم پزشکی باید برگردن زیر مجموعه ی وزارت علوم . خب اخه چرا ؟؟؟؟ همه ی ملت از مسئولیت و درد سر فرار میکنن ، تو توی دانشگاههای علوم پزشکی چه سودی میبینی که خواستار ادغامشون در وزارتخونه ی خودتی ؟؟؟ خب 99.99 درصد انگیزه های مالی داره و دنبال جذب بی حد و حصر دانشجوهای شهریه پرداز پزشکی و دندان پزشکی . فقط توی ذهنش همینه و بس
> الان دیگه کمتر کسی حاضره بره برای مهندسی برق یا عمران یا بقیه رشته های مهندسی ترمی 2 ، 3 میلیون بده ولی برای دندان پزشکی در حال حاضر ترمی 20 میلیون هم راحت مورد استقبال قشر مرفه جامعه قرار میگیره (( البته نه این که هر کی داره دانشگاه شهریه پرداز میخونه ، جزو قشر مرفه ، واقعا شاید یه پدرومادر زمینی ، خونه ای ، ماشینی ، چیزی بفروشه که شهریه بچه اشو بده و نه اینکه مرفه بودن جرمه و عیب ، ولی اکثریت قریب به اتفاق وضع مالی خیلی خوبی دارن ، یعنی اساسا طرحشون به نفع یه گروه محدودیه نه اکثریت مردم . مثل بقیه طرحاشون تا حالا طرحی تصویب کردن به نفع اکثریت جامعه باشه ؟!!))
> 
> از اون طرفم که مجلسیا همه ماشاالله اساتید دانشگاههای وزارت علوم هستند و گوشه چشمی هم به دوران بعد از نمایندگی . پس یه طرحی به نفع وزارتخونه ی علوم تصویب میکنن ، وزارت علوم هم به رسم قدر دانی اینا رو عضو هیئت علمی میکنه ، یا اگر الان عضو هیئت علمی هستن ، مرتبه اشونو میره بالا . خلاصه که فضا فضای بسیار خوبی برای تصویب طرح و بده بستون چرب بین نماینده ها و وزارت علومه .
> 
> الان اگر به وزیر علوم بگن دانشگاههای وزارت بهداشت و میدیم به تو ، تو هم دانشگاههای مهندسی رو بده به وزارت بهداشت ، در جا با کله قبول میکنه . اصلا نگران علم و اموزش نیست ایشون ، فکر جیبه و درامد زایی . فقط درامد زایی .*


بله مافیای خودرو هم قویه ولی وزارت بهداشت اوله

----------


## Amir_H80

> شما از مافیای قدرتمند پزشکی خبر ندارید،دوروز دیگه این نادری میشینه سرجاش،الکی خودتونو درگیر نکنید،مافیای پزشکی در ایران در حد اعلا قویه


باید هم نادری رو بنشونن سرجاش تا دیگه با رفقاش از این عملیات های نابودسازی انجام نده ، فقط همین علوم پزشکی در امان مانده از دست وزارت علوم ، اگه بدن دست وزارت علوم ، هرچقدر دلشون میخواد ظرفیت رو زیاد میکنن کسی هم نمیتونه جلوشونو بگیره
بهترین طرح واسه رفع مشکلات کمبود پزشک در مناطق محروم همین طرح شورای عالی انقلاب فرهنگی بود که تصویب شد و داره اجرا میشه ، چون تعهد خدمت در مناطق محروم از دانشجوها گرفته میشه ، نمیتونن دیگه برن خارج از کشور یا برن شهر های بزرگ ، اینجوری مشکل کمبود پزشک در مناطق محروم هم رفع میشه.

----------


## aminlmnop

این دوستمون کلا تو زمینه اخبارهای افزایش ظرفیت خیلی فعال عمل میکنه و احتمالا اینکه رشتش ریاضیه و به رشته های تاپ تجربی نرسیده بی تاثیر نیست. برای دوستان دیگه هم عرض کنم کلا مجلس و انقلاب فرهنگش از سال 86 به دنبال افزایش ظرفیت ، حذف کنکور و ... موارد اینچنینی هستند اما هیچ کدومش نه عملی شده و نه عملی میشه بخاطر اینکه کشور زیرساخت لازم برای حذف کنکور و سایر موارد رو حداقل تا 20 سال آینده نداره. بقیه هم نگران نباشند . تا الان شورای انقلاب فرهنگی بالای 100 بار خواسته این کارارو انجام بده ، یجورایی تفریح روتینشه :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------

